# Lüftersteuerung selber bauen für Abschlussprüfung



## Lars100 (18. Januar 2012)

*Lüftersteuerung selber bauen für Abschlussprüfung*

Hallo
Ich hab mir für meine Realschultechnikabschlussprüfung überlegt eine Lüftersteuerung zu bauen. Mein Lehrer findet den Vorschlag mit einer Lüftersteuerung gut.
Ich hab mir schonmal diese hier angeschaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde damit wahrscheinlich 2-4 Lüfter steuern.
Sie kommt von dieser Internetseite: Vorstellung Einfache Lüftersteuerung zum selber bauen - Meisterkuehler
Nun wäre meine Frage ob diese Lüftersteuerung ok ist so wie sie auf dem Schaltplan zu sehen ist? 
Ich nehme auch gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge an. 
Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für Antworten.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung selber bauen für Abschlussprüfung*

Diese Schaltung ist ganz OK, auch wenn ich das ganze selbst lieber mit einem N-Kanal Mosfet gemacht hätte.


----------



## Lars100 (20. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Hat noch jemand eine Meinung?


----------



## Fireb0ng (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung selber bauen für Abschlussprüfung*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Diese Schaltung ist ganz OK, auch wenn ich das ganze selbst lieber mit einem N-Kanal Mosfet gemacht hätte.


 Ich gehe nicht davon aus das ein Laie weis was damit gemeint ist
Darum steht ja auch da Einfache Lüftersteuerung, ich finde sie ok.
 Ich finde sowas Klasse wenn Leute sich so für das Basteln interessieren.

4 Lüfter kannst du ja einfach dran Regeln 3 OPs liegen noch Frei.


----------



## Lars100 (28. Januar 2012)

*Lüftersteuerung. Bitte um Erklärung*

Ich hab jetzt nochmal ein paar fragen zur Schaltung. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir diese beantworten. 
Erstens: Für was braucht man die Diode genau? 
Zweitens: Wie funktioniert das p-mosfet genau. Ich weiß das es sich änlich wie ein pnp Transistor funktioniert. Und für was er dort genau gut ist? 
Ich hoff ich ihr könnt mit helfen.


----------



## Lars100 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung selber bauen für Abschlussprüfung*

Kann mir keiner bisschen genauer erklären wie in der Anleitung?


----------

